# 2.0 Diesel Water pump failure



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

On the diesel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

silvertank said:


> On the diesel?


I saw that after I posted. The gasser has a problem. The diesel, not that I remember hearing about.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Mine appears to have a slow leak. Just about 3 years 32,000 miles. Do notice GM changed the timing belt interval to 3 years or, 96,000 miles
I'm trying to hold off on the timing belt for another year or... if the coolant drops below minimum again.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Haven't heard much about water pump issues on the diesel. My original water pump lasted 145K miles without issue before I had it and the timing belt replaced. 

Did yours go all of a sudden, or just spring slow leak?


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

diesel said:


> Haven't heard much about water pump issues on the diesel. My original water pump lasted 145K miles without issue before I had it and the timing belt replaced.
> 
> Did yours go all of a sudden, or just spring slow leak?


I started loosing coolant about a full tank to an oil change took it in and it was just spewing out according to the dealer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I just used my VW TDI Buyback $$ to pickup a super clean '14 CTD in Texas with 63K on the odometer. Drove 1,200 trouble-free miles to Arizona, 50.1 mpg on first tank...Awesome. Two days later, drove a couple miles to town and noticed coolant dripping/pooling under motor (NOT coming from radiator). No CEL or other warnings, just dripping orange coolant under car near the center of the transaxle. Popped hood and noticed light smoke around the oil fill cap. I'm still very new to this car but I speculate the "smoke" was actually coolant dripping on the hot motor or exhaust leading to steam collecting under the plastic engine cover and venting at the oil fill cap opening. 

Took it to Chevy dealer, it's a water pump. Good news, it's covered under powertrain warranty. Bad news, the job calls for timing belt and idler pulley replacement. Parts guy says there are NO timing belts anywhere. Now on Day 4 without the car. 

Just wanted to keep folks posted in case anyone is looking into doing a timing belt...make sure you have the belt before you start the job or take it to the dealer. Will update when I hear back from the dealer on the timing belt issue. 

Also a shout-out to Diesel and several others who tested/verified the Buick Verano donut spare. Definitely need that spare as I travel through miles of desert with no cell service. Thanks!!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> I just used my VW TDI Buyback $$ to pickup a super clean '14 CTD in Texas with 63K on the odometer. Drove 1,200 trouble-free miles to Arizona, 50.1 mpg on first tank...Awesome. Two days later, drove a couple miles to town and noticed coolant dripping/pooling under motor (NOT coming from radiator). No CEL or other warnings, just dripping orange coolant under car near the center of the transaxle. Popped hood and noticed light smoke around the oil fill cap. I'm still very new to this car but I speculate the "smoke" was actually coolant dripping on the hot motor or exhaust leading to steam collecting under the plastic engine cover and venting at the oil fill cap opening.
> 
> Took it to Chevy dealer, it's a water pump. Good news, it's covered under powertrain warranty. Bad news, the job calls for timing belt and idler pulley replacement. Parts guy says there are NO timing belts anywhere. Now on Day 4 without the car.
> 
> ...


Do they have you in a loaner?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Parts guy says there are NO timing belts anywhere.


Odd. I forget what it's called, but the dealer may need to make it known that the part is needed for repair and not just for stock. For parts that are scarce, they will be on something like "back order", but if the dealer calls GM and opens a case with them, they can get the part immediately. The dealer may not have opened a case with GM since the techs know what's wrong and don't need the technical support.

This practice is to prevent parts from being used to build inventory instead of going into customer's cars. But if the dealer's parts guy isn't aware of it - it becomes a problem. Since the Cruze diesel was such a small production run, owners tend to encounter this more often.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

UPDATE: Service writer called, no timing belts available. She said they found TWO Dealer's in the US that have the timing belt but they won't let go of them. I inquired about a loaner car and was told loaners are not furnished under powertrain warranty service. 

At this point I feel like I need to call GM corporate and find a customer advocate to help intervene. Not fair that other dealer can hold a part when a customer elsewhere needs it now. If anyone knows how t escalate with GM, I'd really appreciate it. 

I'll continue to update with progress so others can know what to expect with a water pump failure or timing belt change. Thanks


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

We have a Chevy Customer Care account that you can PM. They were fantastic in helping me with my service issues. PM them and let them know what is going on. They should be able to help you out.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

We have a customer service representative here on the site, I would recommend you reach out to them. Normal timing belt replacement requires water pump replacement and with other items you mentioned, my guess is due to your water pump leaking it compromised the timing belt. You should have the next hundred thousand miles without needing timing belt replaced again.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Hang in there rivergoer, this not a common problem that I aware of. Seems like some of those that have purchased a preowned ctd for some silly reason they can have issues. I would respectfully ask when you get to GM customer care for GM to cover the timing belt replacement as well, if the power train warranty covers water pump, and the leak caused further damage to timing belt, etc, why isn't that covered as well? Might be a long shot but never hurts to ask? I would also share your new to the ctd but came from a tdi ownership. You should love the car once you get it back. Also ask customer care to assist in providing a loaner. Good luck to you.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I could order a timing belt for this car online right now. Is this a joke. Find a new dealer.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you for the tips about this forum having a Customer Care Rep. Via PM, I provided VIN and contact info to Chevy Customer Care. Issues have been documented and case number assigned. Hoping to get another update tomorrow. 

The timing belt inventory situation seems to be legit. I took the additional step to contact a California Chevy dealer I used for 30 years (before retiring to Arizona). Without saying anything about my current situation, I asked the parts guy there to find me a CTD timing belt. I got the same story as my local Arizona Chevy dealer, nothing available from Chevrolet and only 2 US dealers with the part in stock (and neither will release their part). 

KpaxFAQ, if that original GM timing belt IS available online please share, I'd really like to get my CTD back. Even with the water pump and parts issue, I'm WAY more impressed with this car than my 09 Jetta TDI (and I really loved that car).

As for the timing belt warranty coverage, my understanding from the service manager is it's covered as part of the water pump replacement. According to the diesel technician, when the water pump goes, coolant contamination can/will reduce timing belt longevity. So, we'll see if it really IS covered when the paperwork is done.

They only have one loaner car at my local dealer (very small town) so getting a loaner for an indefinite time isn't looking good. Sigh, meanwhile I'm driving my Dodge Ram 3500 Megacab 4x4 Dually Diesel back and forth to California...ouch! 

A final note to the Moderators, please forgive me if my posts are in any way off-topic or not in keeping with decorum. Thanks for providing this Forum, it's been a WEALTH of knowledge! 
:th_salute:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Rivergoer.....Your posts are just fine.....good info and on point.

That being said, thanks for keeping the forum updated.

Rob


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Rivergoer-

The timing belt is on Rockauto.com for $52 and is part number 55580776.. In the part description it gives part numbers for the pulley and the pump.

Maybe there's something required for this job that's on backorder, but why can an independent seller have the belts listed, yet GM has no belts?

Makes no sense.. 

I just checked all the part numbers listed in the belt description to be replaced with Rockauto part numbers. Everything is in stock with AcDelco Parts.

I wouldn't want to pay out of pocket and hope to get reimbursed, but is this more a problem with the dealer finding a qualified tech to tear into the 2.0 CTD?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for all the support, very impressed with the CruzeTalk community. I did get a chance to speak at length with the Chevy Diesel Tech. He honestly admitted there's only 1 Cruze diesel in town and he's never had to do anything to it other than regular services. He also said while there have been dozens of Cruze GAS models come through the dealership with failed water pumps, he's never heard of the Cruze DIESEL having a water pump issue. With 12 years working on Chevy/GM diesel trucks (we are a BIG truck town) I'm confident in his knowledge and skill. He is the one who insisted the water pump failure REQUIRES a timing belt replacement, even when I proposed skipping the belt and doing just the pump. A coolant-tainted timing belt he explained can fail prematurely and that would be catastrophic for the motor.

I'll PM the timing belt availability info to the Chevy Customer Care rep today and hope for progress. Again, thanks all for the great info and support. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Just checked with MS3DALE and there are only two dealerships in the country that have a timing belt. This kind of stinks that one would have to be out of a vehicle on an item that is considered routine maintenance. GM should have a stock of them. Not like they cost all that much and take up a ton of room on a shelf.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Thanks for all the support, very impressed with the CruzeTalk community. I did get a chance to speak at length with the Chevy Diesel Tech. He honestly admitted there's only 1 Cruze diesel in town and he's never had to do anything to it other than regular services. He also said while there have been dozens of Cruze GAS models come through the dealership with failed water pumps, he's never heard of the Cruze DIESEL having a water pump issue. With 12 years working on Chevy/GM diesel trucks (we are a BIG truck town) I'm confident in his knowledge and skill. He is the one who insisted the water pump failure REQUIRES a timing belt replacement, even when I proposed skipping the belt and doing just the pump. A coolant-tainted timing belt he explained can fail prematurely and that would be catastrophic for the motor.
> 
> I'll PM the timing belt availability info to the Chevy Customer Care rep today and hope for progress. Again, thanks all for the great info and support. :th_dblthumb2:


I missed your post yesterday, but looks like others have helped you get on the right track. GM TAC (Technical Assistance Center) is what the division is called that can potentially release the timing belt. Sounds like it's a good thing I already had mine replaced at 145K miles. At that time there was no issue getting one ordered by the dealership. Good luck to you on this, and thanks for all your detailed updates and posts.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

There is a special service work order on the water pump for the Cruze. I have a 2011 LTZ RS, and the water pump was leaking at 62K miles. The dealer replaced the water pump under GM. It cost me noting. If your dealership charged you, they owe you a refund!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

craig85006 said:


> There is a special service work order on the water pump for the Cruze. I have a 2011 LTZ RS, and the water pump was leaking at 62K miles. The dealer replaced the water pump under GM. It cost me noting. If your dealership charged you, they owe you a refund!


Yours is a gas model, his is a diesel. Completely different engines.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Rivergoer said:


> Thanks for all the support, very impressed with the CruzeTalk community. I did get a chance to speak at length with the Chevy Diesel Tech. He honestly admitted there's only 1 Cruze diesel in town and he's never had to do anything to it other than regular services. He also said while there have been dozens of Cruze GAS models come through the dealership with failed water pumps, he's never heard of the Cruze DIESEL having a water pump issue. With 12 years working on Chevy/GM diesel trucks (we are a BIG truck town) I'm confident in his knowledge and skill. He is the one who insisted the water pump failure REQUIRES a timing belt replacement, even when I proposed skipping the belt and doing just the pump. A coolant-tainted timing belt he explained can fail prematurely and that would be catastrophic for the motor.
> 
> I'll PM the timing belt availability info to the Chevy Customer Care rep today and hope for progress. Again, thanks all for the great info and support. :th_dblthumb2:


It sounds like you have a good mechanic, but a small dealership might need a little help from GM Corporate to either expedite parts, or get another dealer involved who has the parts. 

I know "Diesel" went over 100K on his factory belt with no issues, but I also remember a post from some stating that GM was changing the Timing Belt Service Interval. I think the poster who wrote that was mistaken, and it remains at 100K miles. However, would this explain the shortage in belts? GM maybe changed products or vendors?

I guess we'll never completely know. 

I don't remember your mileage, but I think under the 3 year/36K mile warranty the dealer can give you any car off the lot as a rental and charge the rental rate to GM. It might be something to look into.

I understand a small dealer doesn't want miles on all his cars, and he has one rental, but if they can Bill back to GM costs, why not give you any used car off the lot! 

It's about convenience and fuel cost.. Many of us got the Cruze so we don't have to drive our low mpg cars daily!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

silvertank said:


> Anyone else had any significant failures? Just had the waterpump let go dealer is currently replacing the timing belt and pump.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


odometer reading would be handy in this post


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

boraz said:


> odometer reading would be handy in this post


65k and something or around there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

boraz said:


> odometer reading would be handy in this post


Hi Boraz,

2014 Cruze Diesel Automatic with 64,200 miles on odometer. Water pump failed 5 days ago, been in the Chevy dealer ever since waiting on a timing belt which is currently unavailable through GM. I've contacted Chevy Customer Care yesterday, opened a case number and also followed up today but haven't heard anything back yet. 

I am the 3rd owner, well-maintained, virtually flawless car. Clean CarFax shows regular maintenance intervals with no prior issues other than replacement of a faulty sun visor. Original owner put majority of miles on the car, traded in for a new car. The person I bought it from was a former VW TDI buyback (like me) and owned it for about 5 months. A job change reduced daily commute to 8 miles so he kept his pickup and sold the Cruze.

This timing belt issue is becoming a very big concern. It's a maintenance item, 3 yrs or 97,000 miles whichever comes first. Hard to figure why GM doesn't stock 100's of these at all times. Especially since there are likely many 2014's out there approaching or surpassing the mileage limit.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Hi Boraz,
> 
> 2014 Cruze Diesel Automatic with 64,200 miles on odometer. Water pump failed 5 days ago, been in the Chevy dealer ever since waiting on a timing belt which is currently unavailable through GM. I've contacted Chevy Customer Care yesterday, opened a case number and also followed up today but haven't heard anything back yet.
> 
> ...


sold out at rock auto

but in stock

https://www.gmpartsgiant.com/online...px?previousURL=(/parts/gm-belt-55580776.html)

https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/index.php?p=cart

and idparts, ebay, etc...


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> sold out at rock auto
> 
> but in stock
> 
> ...


bingo


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Water Pump/Timng Belt Update: First, a recommendation...DON'T PM Chevy Customer Care, complete waste of 2 days. All they did was open a case number Thursday and forgot about me. Not even the courtesy to respond to a follow up PM Friday asking for status. 

Went to my dealership moments ago, after a phone call to GM they tell me there are now plenty of timing belt 55580776 in inventory, the challenge is waiting another up to 2 weeks for one to get here. And, GM apparently doesn't overnight parts even when customers are without a vehicle over a week. So it's now looking like it'll be 3 weeks (minimum) before the Cruze will be back on the road. I got the "SPAC#" (whatever that is) and the Service Request # for my case and was told I could call 1-800-GM CARES to escalate. Tried that twice and got a recorded message they have technical difficulties and call back later. WOW

And yes part 55580776 IS indeed available at various places online. I totally get that and thank you for all the helpful liknks. The problem is because this is a warranty repair, GM must provide the part from THEIR source. If I order a belt and bring it in, the warranty is voided. 

So, I guess it's just wait and be frustrated. I just hope the mechanic isn't on vacation when the timing belt finally gets here (whenever that is). I'm heading back to talk to the service manager in a few minutes to see if they'll bring a loaner car from their other dealership 50 miles away in Lake Havasu City. At least a loaner car would be cheaper than driving my Ram 3500 4x4 Dually back and forth to California. 

Missing my 50 MPG...:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Water Pump/Timng Belt Update: First, a recommendation...DON'T PM Chevy Customer Care, complete waste of 2 days. All they did was open a case number Thursday and forgot about me. Not even the courtesy to respond to a follow up PM Friday asking for status.
> 
> Went to my dealership moments ago, after a phone call to GM they tell me there are now plenty of timing belt 55580776 in inventory, the challenge is waiting another up to 2 weeks for one to get here. And, GM apparently doesn't overnight parts even when customers are without a vehicle over a week. So it's now looking like it'll be 3 weeks (minimum) before the Cruze will be back on the road. I got the "SPAC#" (whatever that is) and the Service Request # for my case and was told I could call 1-800-GM CARES to escalate. Tried that twice and got a recorded message they have technical difficulties and call back later. WOW
> 
> ...


Timing belt is a pretty light item, can't they send priority mail, that is three days at the worst? Two weeks to get parts is absurd. Your in the lower 48.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Priority Mail...I know, right? Ironically, FedEX just arrived with my Verano spare tire kit purchased on eBay (free shipping) the day before the car went into the shop. Opened the Chevy Customer Care case number Thursday (now 3 business days) and still nothing. I would gladly pay the overnight shipping cost just to get the car back this week.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Water Pump/Timng Belt Update: First, a recommendation...DON'T PM Chevy Customer Care, complete waste of 2 days. All they did was open a case number Thursday and forgot about me. Not even the courtesy to respond to a follow up PM Friday asking for status.
> 
> Went to my dealership moments ago, after a phone call to GM they tell me there are now plenty of timing belt 55580776 in inventory, the challenge is waiting another up to 2 weeks for one to get here. And, GM apparently doesn't overnight parts even when customers are without a vehicle over a week. So it's now looking like it'll be 3 weeks (minimum) before the Cruze will be back on the road. I got the "SPAC#" (whatever that is) and the Service Request # for my case and was told I could call 1-800-GM CARES to escalate. Tried that twice and got a recorded message they have technical difficulties and call back later. WOW
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details update. Please keep us posted on the progress. It's really something that it has to be this painful, but the good news is, you're covered!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

:wavetowel2iesel Water Pump update: Recap...2014 Cruze Diesel 64K miles, water pump failed March 27, job called for timing belt and idler pulley replacement. Chevy timing belt 55580776 was not available anywhere in the US (2 dealerships had one but would'nt release them). 

Timing belt arrived 14 days later April 10. Unfortunately I had to leave town the day the part arrived so I just picked my car up this morning. The GOOD news, everything was covered under warranty...water pump, timing belt, idler pulley, coolant, labor. Zero dollars out of pocket.

Since the timing belt was a big issue a few weeks ago, I asked the parts guy to humor me and look up the diesel timing belt 55580776 today. As fate would have it he now shows FIVE timing belts in stock at the L.A. warehouse. So, it looks like GM straightened out the CTD timing belt inventory issue.

And yes, the timing belt IS available through other suppliers online. In my case, I had to work with GM because this was a fully-covered warranty repair.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Now that's a ripping good deal; you got an extra 65k on your timing belt thanks a warranty problem. 

See, people; that's how the cool kids do it.


----------



## 295330 (Apr 25, 2017)

I replaced three in 30,000 miles from new. GM has a special warranty on most of them for failure. Unfortunately, not sure they replace them with anything improved. I am at 58000 miles and my third one is leaking now a bit.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

jescott418 said:


> I replaced three in 30,000 miles from new. GM has a special warranty on most of them for failure. Unfortunately, not sure they replace them with anything improved. I am at 58000 miles and my third one is leaking now a bit.


Isn't your car a gas model? The gasser water pumps are nothing like the diesel waterpumps according to pictures I've seen.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

beaurrr said:


> Isn't your car a gas model? The gasser water pumps are nothing like the diesel waterpumps according to pictures I've seen.


Sometimes folks overlook or miss the fact that this thread is under the Diesel General Discussion forum. Perhaps the name of the thread could be changed/updated to "Diesel Water Pump Failure" just for clarity since there's already a known issue with the Gas Cruze water pump.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> Sometimes folks overlook or miss the fact that this thread is under the Diesel General Discussion forum. Perhaps the name of the thread could be changed/updated to "Diesel Water Pump Failure" just for clarity since there's already a known issue with the Gas Cruze water pump.


Done. Hopefully this avoids a little confusion when searching.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

IndyDiesel said:


> Timing belt is a pretty light item, can't they send priority mail, that is three days at the worst? Two weeks to get parts is absurd. Your in the lower 48.


*Ulysses Everett McGill*: Well, ain't this place a geographical oddity. Two weeks from everywhere!


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

jkhawaii said:


> Mine appears to have a slow leak. Just about 3 years 32,000 miles. Do notice GM changed the timing belt interval to 3 years or, 96,000 miles
> I'm trying to hold off on the timing belt for another year or... if the coolant drops below minimum again.


So is anyone else changing out their timing belt at the 3yr mark? Seems odd that it would have a short time frame. One would think that the indicator on the dash would light up at 3yrs of service or the 97k miles which ever comes first and not just at the mileage.

If it is 3yrs or 97k which ever comes first. I can see this being a major turn off on buyers. Who wants to deal with a timing belt every 3yrs if they put low miles on their vehicle?


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Where does it show a 3yr replacement interval for the belt?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Looks like there's some debate over TB interval for 14-15 CTD.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ears-have-changed-timing-belt-interval-3.html

Personally, I'd just do it at 100-120K or 5 -7 years (7 if vehicle is in garage/moderate climate). The Arizona heat is super harsh on rubber parts so probably 5 years would be safe if one doesn't drive a whole lot.

And then there's the water pump...be sure to do both when you finally do the job.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Worry less and drive more, I wouldn't change at the three year mark. I will think about it at 100k miles, I drive a lot I may run a bit past 100k. Anything before 100k and 5 years is covered by the drivetrain warranty, why would one even consider changing at 3 years when it is under full warranty?


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

Water pump just failed at 92K. Thanks to this forum, I took the car to the local dealership. They replaced the water pump and timing belt under the 5 year / 100K mile powertrain warranty. The good news is it did not cost me any time or money. The mixed emotion news is I had already purchased all the parts and tools needed to change the timing belt in 5K miles. I was able to give the dealer the idler and tensioner pulley and the tech installed those parts for me so it was not a total waste of money. I really like the dealer I am working with, but I was also looking forward to doing this job. So if you are in Northern Virginia and need your CTD timing belt replaced, let me know


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Lugnut said:


> Water pump just failed at 92K. Thanks to this forum, I took the car to the local dealership. They replaced the water pump and timing belt under the 5 year / 100K mile powertrain warranty. The good news is it did not cost me any time or money. The mixed emotion news is I had already purchased all the parts and tools needed to change the timing belt in 5K miles. I was able to give the dealer the idler and tensioner pulley and the tech installed those parts for me so it was not a total waste of money. I really like the dealer I am working with, but I was also looking forward to doing this job. So if you are in Northern Virginia and need your CTD timing belt replaced, let me know


Huh?


----------



## 68554 (Oct 6, 2014)

I just replaced my water-pump last week. It was covered by the GM Power train Warranty. I am at 84,000KM and had the car just over 3 years. They mention the belt though.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Are you guys seeing coolant puddling under the car?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

LulzT1 said:


> Are you guys seeing coolant puddling under the car?


Yes, when my pump failed it was obvious. Lots of orange coolant dripping and pooling with engine running.


----------



## 68554 (Oct 6, 2014)

Not on mine, there was no pooling of coolant. The only reason I knew something was wrong was because the radiator fan was running very fast and long.
Until I looked under the hood at the coolant reservoir I had not idea. The garage said it was a small leak that just drained it over time.


----------

